# In deep shit



## 涼宮

Hello! 


Is there any equivalent in Polish to say ''in deep shit (a lot of trouble)''?, it should have the same register as the English word, i.e. vulgar.

For instance:

1) When I crashed my uncle's car, I knew I was in deep shit.

2) if you get caught carrying that stuff, you'll be in deep shit.

The dictionaries I use are not good for vulgar and swear words, they lack some meanings/expressions that words like ''fuck'' have. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kknd

nothing vulgar comes to my mind ad hoc—maybe something like „wpaść like gówno w przerębel” (uses _shit_); i guess we just tell that things are going wrong and then put an exclamation mark after the statement (sometimes also before and in-between). hmm… maybe „wpierdolić się w coś” (eg. „wpierdolić się w niezłą kabałę”): here you can substitute any phrase using „wpaść w coś” with „wpierdolić się w coś”… maybe others will be more prolific here…


----------



## LilianaB

Hi Suzymiya. The reason why you cannot find that many vulgar Polish words in Polish dictionaries is that they have never been considered anything "cool" but rather a sign of lack of education and low-life life-style. No, I don't think there is anything exactly like that. Maybe "będziesz miał problemy" -- it means the same but is not vulgar. (you will have problems).


----------



## BezierCurve

Less vulgar but still colloquial would be any of those "mieć" + passive voice expressions, like: "mieć pozamiatane", "mieć przechlapane", "mieć przerąbane".

Another one, pretty close to the English version, would be "wdepnąć w gówno" ("to step into some shit") - to get into a situation that will bring about really harsh consequences.


----------



## Ben Jamin

If you want to sound really vulgar than you can say "mam przejebane". How vulgar it will sound will depend to whom you will adress the speech. If you say it to a conservative older person you will sound very offensive, if to a typical male youth, he won't even notice any vulgarity, it's just everyday speech.


----------



## Thomas1

Other possiblities:
wpieprzyć się
wpieprzyć się w gówno
narobić sobie gówna
To me 'wpieprzyć się' is less vulgar than 'wpierdolić się' or 'mieć przejebane'.


BezierCurve said:


> "mieć pozamiatane"


I've never heard this one to mean 'have trouble', thanks.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you everybody! You've helped me a lot as usual!


----------



## tengounaduda

BezierCurve... I think your proposal is very close to what natve speaker would use for a translation of "to be in deep shit", I would rather say "mieć przesrane", but the concept based on "mieć" is very good.

I have also to admit that vulgar language dominates in many conversation in Poland now, if you take a suburb train (e.g. WKD from Warsaw to Frodzisk Mazowiecki), I would feel like getting off at the first stop, it is really awful to listen to young people talking like this. Pity, there was once better way to express oneself in a colourful way.. I recommend to everybody reading some books of stefan Wiechecki (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stefan_Wiechecki)... but now it is lost. Pity...


----------



## R.O

I would say "mieć przesrane" was the closest.


----------



## Ceoltoir

I would also say that "być w dupie" is another possibility. It would be very colloquial and quite vulgar. Like: You have forgotten about exam. You are thinking "No to jestem w dupie"  (I am in deep shit now/I have a big trouble. Last thing that comes to my mind is "być/siedzieć w gównie po uszy" -  if you get caught carrying that stuff, you'll be in deep shit - Jeśli złapią cię z tym towarem, będziesz (optionally: + siedział) w gównie po uszy.


----------



## R.O

In my experience, "być w dupie" is relatively new and usually accompanied by the adjective 'black' (czarny - być w czarnej dupie).


----------



## Ceoltoir

I`ve heard it also, but from what I know it it possible but not necessary to use "black" and it has the same meaning (or it is slightly more intense with adjective "black" but I don`t think so).


----------



## dreamlike

R.O said:


> In my experience, "być w dupie" is relatively new and usually accompanied by the adjective 'black' (czarny - być w czarnej dupie).


That's the phrase I thought of the moment I read the OP's question. I think that's the closest translation we can come up with here, and the most accurate one. And widespread at that, in my experience at least.


----------



## tengounaduda

I am afraid that it is the first time I heard "byc w dupie". You can use "miec (to) w dupie", but "byc w dupie" doesn´t sound right to me, and it doesn´t matter what color you think of 
the translation for:
1) When I crashed my uncle's car, I knew I was in deep shit.

2) if you get caught carrying that stuff, you'll be in deep shit

when a phrase "byc w dupie", is used, the translation completely doesn´t make sense in my very Polish mind. The proposal based on the usage of "miec przerabane, przejeban, przesrane, etc.." is in my opinion the most natural way of expression in these cases.


----------



## dreamlike

You can rest assured, Tengounaduda, that it is indeed used here in Poland. Given that you live in Spain, you might have not heard of it and it may sound odd to you, but it's a perfectly fine expression, one that I hear a lot.


----------



## tengounaduda

Dobry wieczór dreamlike, nigdy nie jest za późno, nauczyć się czegoś nowego. Czy mogę prosić o przykład, jak dwa ww. zdanie można przetłumaczyć na język polski z użyciem zwrotu "być w d..."?


----------



## Thomas1

Wyrażenia 'być w dupie', 'być w ciemnej dupie' i 'być w czarnej dupie' są mi znane i spotykam się z nimi. 
Jednak  z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że są one stosunkowo nowe i stosuje się  je też w innym kontekście, zwłaszcza ostatnie dwa, tj. ktoś zalega z  czymś/ma opóźnienie w zrobieniu czegoś. W moim rozumeniu są one podobne  do 'być/zostać z ręką w nocniku'. Przykład:
A: Jak stoisz z magisterką, dużo już masz?
B: ...jestem w ciemnej dupie. [Często z mocniejszym akcentem na 'cie' i 'du'.] Nic jeszcze nie napisałem.

Wydaje  mi się, że jako synomim 'mieć przesrane' raczej używa się 'być w dupie'  (co nie znaczy, że inni nie używają pozostałych dwóch w tym  kontekście).
[Kontekst: dwóch studentów na wakacjach w XYZ rozmawia o terminie poprawki.]
A: Przesunęli termin poprawki z X, podobno ostateczny termin był wczoraj.
B: No to jesteśmy w dupie, bo bez tego nie zaliczą nam roku.
Ale  i w tym kontekście występuje element zalegania z czymś, tylko że tu  już nic się nie da zrobić, żeby poprawić sytuację dlatego można też użyć  'mieć przesrane'. 

Czy w podanych dwóch zdaniach przez autora  wątku bym użył tych wyrażeń? Raczej nie, ale sam ich nie używam, i nie  zdziwiłbym się gdyby ktoś to zrobił.


----------



## dreamlike

Dzień dobry tengounaduda,

myślę, że Thomas całkiem klarownie i wyczerpująco wyłożył użycie tego wyrażenia. Twoje zdania przetłumaczyłbym tak, chociaż w tych konkretnych przypadkach to wyrażenie niezbyt mi pasuje: 

1) When I crashed my uncle's car, I knew I was in deep shit.
Kiedy rozbiłem samochód wujka, wiedziałem, że jestem w ciemnej dupie. 

2) if you get caught carrying that stuff, you'll be in deep shit
Jeśli cię z tym złapią, będziesz w ciemnej dupie.

Powyższe dwa tłumaczenia nie brzmią mi nienaturalnie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Dzień dobry tengounaduda,
> 
> myślę, że Thomas całkiem klarownie i wyczerpująco wyłożył użycie tego wyrażenia. Twoje zdania przetłumaczyłbym tak, chociaż w tych konkretnych przypadkach to wyrażenie niezbyt mi pasuje:
> 
> 1) When I crashed my uncle's car, I knew I was in deep shit.
> Kiedy rozbiłem samochód wujka, wiedziałem, że jestem w ciemnej dupie.
> 
> 2) if you get caught carrying that stuff, you'll be in deep shit
> Jeśli cię z tym złapią, będziesz w ciemnej dupie.
> 
> Powyższe dwa tłumaczenia nie brzmią mi nienaturalnie.



Ale musisz wziąć pod uwagę, że nie wszystkie grupy wiekowe zrozumieją o co dokładnie chodzi.


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> 1) When I crashed my uncle's car, I knew I was in deep shit.
> Kiedy rozbiłem samochód wujka, wiedziałem, że jestem w ciemnej dupie.
> 
> 2) if you get caught carrying that stuff, you'll be in deep shit
> Jeśli cię z tym złapią, będziesz w ciemnej dupie.


zamiast „być w ciemnej dupie” można tutaj z powodzeniem użyć wspomniane wyżej „mieć przerąbane/przesrane/przejebane” (uporządkowane wg rosnącej wulgarności).


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Ale musisz wziąć pod uwagę, że nie wszystkie grupy wiekowe zrozumieją o co dokładnie chodzi.


Język to żywy organizm podlegający zmianom, i ci, którzy za nimi nie nadążają, muszą pytać o wyjaśnienie. 



kknd said:


> zamiast „być w ciemnej dupie” można tutaj z powodzeniem użyć wspomniane wyżej „mieć przerąbane/przesrane/przejebane” (uporządkowane wg rosnącej wulgarności).


Jak najbardziej, przy czym wtedy byśmy odbiegli od oryginału. Jednak wspomniane przez Ciebie wyrażenia brzmią lepiej.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*MODERATION NOTE:*
Once and for all I shall remind you of the rule #2



> *One topic per thread / No chatting.*
> Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread.
> Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one  question, open a thread for each.
> If you wish to talk about a related subject that is different from the question  posed in the first post of the thread, open a new thread.
> *If you wish to talk about an unrelated subject or make an unrelated comment to  another member, use the forum’s private message (PM) feature. No chatting.*
> Open only one thread for each question. Do not duplicate threads.




Do not chat or post off-topic comments.
Failure to do so will lead to the closure of the thread.


----------

